# Mais c'est quoi cet album ???



## kaviar (15 Décembre 2005)

Google devient une source inépuisable pour les jeux !!!!

Grace à son nouveau service Musicsearch, je propose un nouveau jeu, "Mais c'est quoi cet album ???". Trouver l'album qui correspond à une énigme. Comme d'habitude le vainqueur propose etc...

Un facile pour lancer la machine :

Alors que 100 à 200 000 personnes étaient attendues, près de 400 000 assistèrent au festival


----------



## Patamach (15 Décembre 2005)

Michel Sardou ?
:casse:


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

Woodstock ?


----------



## Patamach (15 Décembre 2005)

Ile de Wright?


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2005)

Le dernier concert de Mireille Mathieu...


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2005)

Les vielles charrues ?


----------



## Patamach (15 Décembre 2005)

Sonar, benicassim, bourges, route du rock, ...

TU VAS REPONDRE OUI


----------



## elKBron (15 Décembre 2005)

le wacken open air ?


----------



## Nobody (15 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Alors que 100 à 200 000 personnes étaient attendues, près de 400 000 assistèrent au festival


 
Corneille.


----------



## kaviar (15 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Woodstock ?



   Bien joué, à toi    



> TU VAS REPONDRE OUI



On peut manger oui !!!

Bon, petit rajout à la règle, mettre l'image de la pochette


----------



## z-moon (15 Décembre 2005)

Salut 
Woodstock  :mouais: ?

edit : zut et rezut, déjà dit! :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

Durant l'été 1906, deux jeunes étudiants, en vacances à l'abbaye de Tamié, en Savoie, forment un projet qui semble tenir du rêve : créer une maîtrise d'enfants qui irait d'église en église, de ville en ville, porter le témoignage vivant de l'authentique musique religieuse.

A vous


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

Les petits chanteurs à la croix de bois


----------



## kaviar (15 Décembre 2005)

Les Petits Chanteurs à la Croix de Bois ?


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

Oui  

A toi Kaviar

Dsl Dory fallait mettre la pochaette


----------



## kaviar (15 Décembre 2005)

Merci   

Indice :
Drogues dures ou douces, je ne sais pas mais en tout cas.....


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

Ils sont nombreux ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Décembre 2005)

"It's only rock'n'roll" des Stones?


----------



## kaviar (15 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont nombreux ...


Il est tout seul


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

Renaud


----------



## kaviar (15 Décembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> "It's only rock'n'roll" des Stones?


Non, ne pas oubler la pochette, merci


----------



## kaviar (15 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Renaud


Non

2ème indice :

C'est reconvertit pendant une période aux travaux de la ferme !!!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Décembre 2005)

La BOF de "Héroïnes" mais j'ai un doute sur l'expression :"drogue douce"


----------



## kaviar (15 Décembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> La BOF de "Héroïnes" mais j'ai un doute sur l'expression :"drogue douce"


Toujours pas

Mon premier indice avait un rapport avec l'une des chansons de l'album


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Décembre 2005)

Ah sinon, je me lance avec celui là :


----------



## Patamach (15 Décembre 2005)

Bowie
Iggy pop
Lou Reed

des drogués ca ne manque pas trop ...


----------



## Patamach (15 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas
> 
> Mon premier indice avait un rapport avec l'une des chansons de l'album


----------



## kaviar (15 Décembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ah sinon, je me lance avec celui là :



Je ne vais pas chipoter, mais ça c'est le 45 tour....

voilà l'album :


----------



## kaviar (15 Décembre 2005)

La main à Hobbes Ze Tiger


----------



## kaviar (15 Décembre 2005)

A fin d'éviter toutes futures contestation, la photo de l'album doit impérativement venir de Google Musicsearch


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> A fin d'éviter toutes futures contestation, la photo de l'album doit impérativement venir de Google Musicsearch


Ok je note..... l'indice arrive....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Décembre 2005)

Hop un facile :

"Bien au chaud pendant neuf mois..."


----------



## kaviar (15 Décembre 2005)

Bri..gi..tte...Bardot...Bar...Dot





??


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Décembre 2005)

Grands Dieux non !!!!


----------



## Philippe (15 Décembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Hop un facile :
> 
> "Bien au chaud pendant neuf mois..."


Born in the USA  ?


----------



## kaviar (15 Décembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Grands Dieux non !!!!



Comment cela ??



> "Bien au chaud pendant neuf mois..."



Bébé -> BB -> Brigitte Bardot


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Décembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Born in the USA  ?
> http://froogle.google.com/base_image?size=2&q=music/image/0/0g45pai5v1VN.jpg


Nan


			
				Kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bébé -> BB -> Brigitte Bardot


La piste est bonne, tout comme Philippe mais c'est pas ça !!


----------



## kaviar (15 Décembre 2005)

Petite question, ton indice concerne

Le groupe ou chanteur ??
Le nom de l'album ??
Le titre d'une chanson ??


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Décembre 2005)

Il concerne le nom de l'album...


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2005)

Des albums qui s'appellent baby, y'en a une tripotée, non ?

Au hasard, celui-là me plait bien. 




Trotsky IcePick, album Baby.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Décembre 2005)

J 'ai passé la main à Kaviar.... c'est lui qui est maitre de mon enigme maintenant!!!
Moi j'doit y aller tcho.....


----------



## kaviar (15 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Des albums qui s'appellent baby, y'en a une tripotée, non ?
> 
> Au hasard, celui-là me plait bien.
> 
> ...



Moi qui pensais être tordu !! Jai trouvé mon maître !!!
(Il est bien parti hein Hobbes Ze Tiger)

Ce n'est pas la piste du bébé qu'il faut suivre...

Bon je ne peut pas trop vous en dire sinon il va m'assassiner !!


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2005)

Nirvana
In utero

?


----------



## kaviar (15 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Nirvana
> In utero
> 
> ?



Rien à ajouter     

A toi la main


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2005)

Thank you.
Allez, on va pas rigoler :

"anthropologie du quotidien"

Bon courage


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2005)

Houla, je vous sens à la peine.

Alors, le premier indice concernait le titre de l'album. Le second concerne aussi le titre de l'album :
"se habla español".


----------



## kaviar (15 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Houla, je vous sens à la peine.



Pas du tout, mais on prend notre temps afraid: :afraid


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2005)

Il faut que je file. Mais Pitchfork connait assurément la réponse.


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2005)

Hé bé.
J'hésite à donner un indice décisif.


----------



## Philippe (15 Décembre 2005)

Tres hombres ?

http://www.google.com/musicl?lid=akxQjcHya8M&aid=AF08NGbYTvN


----------



## rezba (16 Décembre 2005)

Non. Je l'ai écouté il y a peu de temps, cet album.


----------



## Philippe (16 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non. Je l'ai écouté il y a peu de temps, cet album.


Sûrement un indice ça   ... Mais je sèche (et j'ai sommeil).
Bonne nuit !


Ph.


----------



## Nobody (16 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non. Je l'ai écouté il y a peu de temps, cet album.


Ca?

Mmmm???


----------



## Philippe (16 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ca?
> 
> Mmmm???


Mmmm... J'ai eu la même idée (_thread_ Kelle muzik...) ; mais ça ne correspond pas aux indices donnés par rezba.
Ça non plus d'ailleurs...


----------



## Philippe (16 Décembre 2005)

Ben si... nobody a trouvé (enfin, je pense).
Je n'avais pas vu le titre de l'album.
J'avais juste regardé le titre cité, "Three Days" ...
Grillé.


----------



## rezba (16 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ca?
> 
> Mmmm???



Ben oui, ça !

Ritual de la habitual, c'est en espagnol (indice 2)
Et l'anthropologue, sa spécialité, c'est le rituel.


----------



## Nobody (16 Décembre 2005)

Faut dire que sans sa deuxième indication, je n'aurais jamais trouvé vu que je ne connais pas cet album! 

Alors, indice pour le disque que j'ai choisi:

"Son esprit est particulier et même les vagabonds y sont mis en chanson."

Bonne merde.


----------



## Nobody (16 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que sans sa deuxième indication, je n'aurais jamais trouvé vu que je ne connais pas cet album!
> 
> Alors, indice pour le disque que j'ai choisi:
> 
> ...



Allez, un indice sup'
(en réalité, je sais pas si personne ne trouve ou si personne n'est intéressé!  )

Il est CAPITAL de trouver le titre pour trouver de quel vagabond il s'agit.

Huhum.

A vous?

:rateau:


----------



## Philippe (16 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Allez, un indice sup'
> (en réalité, je sais pas si personne ne trouve ou si personne n'est intéressé!  )


Personne ne trouve :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Philippe (16 Décembre 2005)

Bon, ce n'est pas ça mais je poste quand même :hein:...


----------



## Nobody (16 Décembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ce n'est pas ça mais je poste quand même :hein:...


Non, mais ton post a le mérite d'exister (p'tain, qu'est-ce qu'i m'a pris de répondre ici moi??? Au secouuuurs!!  )

Bon, allez, quelques indices de plus:

A sa sortie, on reprocha à ce disque de reproduire note pour note sur scène les morceaux studios du groupe et d'oublier la folie des shows live. Depuis, ce groupe a perdu son meilleur élément qui en est parti avant qu'une balle n'en sorte comme d'un canon (du groupe, pas du musicien, hein...). Mais pour leur petit déjeuner, ils se sont rendus, le matin du concert qui fait l'objet de ce disque, dans un restaurant italien. Ils se firent huer par le public, vu l'endroit où ils se trouvaient. Aaaaah! Les petits coquins!!


----------



## Nobody (17 Décembre 2005)

Bon, j'en rajoute une couche même si, à l'instar de Philippe, je pense que ce fil n'intéresse pas grand monde (et c'est un doux euphémisme!). On ne sait jamais: que ce que j'ai proposé serait trop obscur et que personne ne se dévoue pour le signaler.
  

Alors voilà:

il s'agit d'un groupe, chantant en anglais, qui aime prendre son petit déjeuner en Amérique et qui a donné à son premier album live - celui dont je parle ici - le nom d'une ville.

Si personne ne répond avec ça, c'est que vraiment, vraiment, ce fil n'intéresse personne.
:sleep: 

Allo?


----------



## anntraxh (17 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'en rajoute une couche même si, à l'instar de Philippe, je pense que ce fil n'intéresse pas grand monde (et c'est un doux euphémisme!). On ne sait jamais: que ce que j'ai proposé serait trop obscur et que personne ne se dévoue pour le signaler.
> 
> 
> Alors voilà:
> ...



Paris

Supertramp

j'avais pas lu ce fil depuis longtemps &#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 

j'ai adoré les premiers albums de ce groupe !


----------



## kaviar (17 Décembre 2005)

C'est vrai que ce fil n'a pas l'air d'intérésser grand monde !!!
Je n'ai pas eu le temps de répondre avant !!

Et en plus je me fais griller !!


----------



## Nobody (17 Décembre 2005)

Ouééééééééééééé!!!!!

Nous avons un gagnant qui est une gagnante!!!!

Euh... On me souffle dans l'oreillette qu'il fallait absolument le titre, le nom de l'interprète et l'image de la pochette.
...
....
.....

'tain! La première a le nom du groupe et le titre du disque et le second n'a que la pochette...

Pffff... Quels boulets, non mais quels boulets!!

   

Bon, dans mon immense mansuétude, j'accorde le point à Anntraxh parce que.
Et c'est une raison suffisante.
 

A toi la patate chaude!


----------



## anntraxh (17 Décembre 2005)

Je passe la main à kaviar, je sais pas pourquoi j'ai répondu, j'ai pas le coeur à jouer, à toi kaviar


----------



## kaviar (19 Décembre 2005)

Bon, pour voir si il y a encore des gens intéressé.

Ici est la sagesse! Que celui qui a de l'intelligence calcule le nombre...
Dans le ch½ur, irène...


----------



## Philippe (19 Décembre 2005)

http://www.google.com/musicl?lid=IMkSiWrCv4C&aid=TroIIxOz5SF

Aphrodite's Child, 666

Superbe album.
Je l'avais en vinyle... Me l'suis fait piquer .


----------



## gratteur-fou (19 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour voir si il y a encore des gens intéressé.
> 
> Ici est la sagesse! Que celui qui a de l'intelligence calcule le nombre...
> Dans le ch½ur, irène...



Let it be, The Beatles 

....:casse: :rateau:


----------



## kaviar (19 Décembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> http://www.google.com/musicl?lid=IMkSiWrCv4C&aid=TroIIxOz5SF
> 
> Aphrodite's Child, 666
> 
> ...



  Bravo    

A toi la main...


----------



## Philippe (19 Décembre 2005)

Merci kaviar .
Allez, c'est reparti pour un tour :

Il vibre au moindre choc, et ça fait un drôle de fromage .


----------



## Philippe (19 Décembre 2005)

Je ne sais pas si c'est parce qu'on a parlé de fromage, mais ça sent mauvais pour ce fil ...
Qui veut un indice ?


----------



## kaviar (19 Décembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si c'est parce qu'on a parlé de fromage, mais ça sent mauvais pour ce fil ...
> Qui veut un indice ?


Tu peux toujours donner


----------



## Philippe (19 Décembre 2005)

D'accord, mais c'est bien parce que c'est toi :rateau:.



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Il vibre au moindre choc


La première partie de l'énigme concerne le nom du GROUPE.



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> et ça fait un drôle de fromage .


et la seconde, le nom de l'ALBUM.

Bon je ne dis pas que c'est un des plus grands groupes français qui ait jamais existé, mais je ne dis pas le contraire non plus.


----------



## kaviar (20 Décembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Posté par Philippe
> Il vibre au moindre choc



Air ??


----------



## Philippe (20 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Air ??


Non  !
Le nom du groupe est aussi le nom d'un INSTRUMENT (à percussion).


----------



## kaviar (20 Décembre 2005)

Gong
Camembert Electrique


----------



## Philippe (20 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Gong
> Camembert Electrique




On va continuer à jouer à deux  ; je te passe la main.


----------



## kaviar (20 Décembre 2005)

Ok, alors go

Dessins, réalisés par un enfant adorable....


----------



## Philippe (20 Décembre 2005)

_(hé, kaviar... y'a qqun qui m'envoie un MP pour demander s'il peut participer ; on lui répond quoi ?)_


----------



## kaviar (20 Décembre 2005)

Tous Ceux Qui Veulent Participer Sont Les Biens Venus !!


----------



## gratteur-fou (20 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Tous Ceux Qui Veulent Participer Sont Les Biens Venus !!



je veux bien mais parfois c'est relativement dur pour moi...


----------



## kaviar (20 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> je veux bien mais parfois c'est relativement dur pour moi...


C'est dur pour tout le monde !!


----------



## Philippe (21 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> C'est dur pour tout le monde !!


Je confirme ...


----------



## kaviar (21 Décembre 2005)

Bon alors, groupe français, première partie de l'indicce l'album, la deuxième le groupe


----------



## Philippe (21 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, groupe français, première partie de l'indicce l'album, la deuxième le groupe


J'ai bien trouvé ça, mais ça ne doit pas être un groupe français  .


----------



## kaviar (21 Décembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien trouvé ça, mais ça ne doit pas être un groupe français  .



Je confirme NON


----------



## kaviar (21 Décembre 2005)

Bon indice :
Groupe des années 70, toujours en activité, mené par deux frères


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Décembre 2005)

Ben alors... c'est pas ça ???


----------



## kaviar (23 Décembre 2005)

Milles excuses, je n'étais pas là hier

 Bravo, excellent   

A toi la main


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Décembre 2005)

Mercii, alors hop direct....

Dessin encore.. je dirais même "Peinture sur soi"


----------



## r0m1 (23 Décembre 2005)

salut a tous , petit nouveau dans ce fil...


----------



## Philippe (23 Décembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Dessin encore.. je dirais même "Peinture sur soi"



http://www.google.com/musicl?lid=FcqaI-ZHcJ&aid=O0K6_PNgfSP





Bob Dylan, Self Portrait


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Décembre 2005)

AAaaahh... bien vu, mais c'est pas ça !  

(welcome rOm1)


----------



## gratteur-fou (23 Décembre 2005)

[SIZE=-1]Contraption
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Self Portrait[/SIZE]

http://www.google.com/musicl?lid=n2A_QvsjyhO&aid=D6o-R0ZedxK

 sinon j'ai ça, en rapport à toi:
[SIZE=-1]Neu![/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Year of the Tiger[/SIZE]

http://www.google.com/musics?lid=ecxrCo2nsbH&aid=sRwfwQUn1UB&sid=Mm5DwR3wsjF


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> [SIZE=-1]Contraption
> [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Self Portrait[/SIZE]
> 
> http://www.google.com/musicl?lid=n2A_QvsjyhO&aid=D6o-R0ZedxK


Non.
Bon... gros zindice, c'est tout le corps qui est recouvert d'un art de la rue... 

(On joue sur les mots du nom de l'album)

_Edit : Délicate attention gratteur-fou..._


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Décembre 2005)

Je m'en vais loin de chez moi maintenant.... pas d'internet pendant quelques jours...
Donc si quelqu'un veut reprendre mon enigme, qu'il parle maintenant... ou se taise à jamais ! Sinon, si tout le monde s'en fout bah vous proposez un nouveau truc.


----------



## gratteur-fou (23 Décembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en vais loin de chez moi maintenant.... pas d'internet pendant quelques jours...
> Donc si quelqu'un veut reprendre mon enigme, qu'il parle maintenant... ou se taise à jamais ! Sinon, si tout le monde s'en fout bah vous proposez un nouveau truc.


je peux m'en charger si tu veux 

et puis joyeux Noël 

 *ho ho ho !


*C'est bon, merci Hobbes Ze Tiger je peux m'occuper sagement de ton énigme maintenant 

Bon on va dire pour aider les gens que c'est un groupe connu


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Décembre 2005)

Bon, voilà, gratteur-fou a les pleins pouvoirs maintenant... Je peux partir tranquille... 

Noyeux Joël à tous !!!


----------



## Philippe (23 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Bon on va dire *pour aider les gens* que c'est *un groupe connu*


J'ai trouvé    : http://www.google.com/musicl?lid=JuUeUYoO6mE&aid=RkjXfVobfdH

Ph.

:king: :king: :king: 

:modo: :modo:

:hosto:


----------



## gratteur-fou (23 Décembre 2005)

non ce n'est pas ça

mais pour vous aidez, il n'y a pas de dessin sur la pochette du CD et ensuite ça a un rapport avec "l'art de rue"...
et c'est un groupe anglais


----------



## kaviar (26 Décembre 2005)

Physical Graffiti
Led Zeppelin




Mais j'ai un doute !!!


> mais pour vous aidez, il n'y a pas de dessin sur la pochette du CD


----------



## gratteur-fou (26 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Physical Graffiti
> Led Zeppelin
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo kaviar c'est bien ça !!! 

désolé pour le retard, problème de digestion


----------



## kaviar (26 Décembre 2005)

Suivant....

Chanson : Le plat préféré de Columbo
La pochette : Vrom-vrom


----------



## gratteur-fou (26 Décembre 2005)

*



Artist:*  [SIZE=-1]Mando & the Chili Peppers[/SIZE]
*Album:*  [SIZE=-1]On the Road with Rock'n'Roll[/SIZE]
*Title:*  [SIZE=-1]I Love to Eat Chili in Chile[/SIZE]


----------



## kaviar (26 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien joué, mais non


----------



## gratteur-fou (26 Décembre 2005)

en voici un autre !





*Artist:*  [SIZE=-1]Evaldo Montenovo[/SIZE]
*Album:*  [SIZE=-1]Glucklich III[/SIZE]
*Title:*  [SIZE=-1]Chili con Carne



[/SIZE]


----------



## kaviar (26 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> en voici un autre !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo     

A toi la main


----------



## gratteur-fou (26 Décembre 2005)

hey super 
Merci papa 

je vais en trouver un nouveau...


----------



## gratteur-fou (27 Décembre 2005)

Alors 

Album: Pratique pour la maçonnerie
Titre d'une chanson: change souvent de couleur

à vous !


----------



## Philippe (27 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Album: Pratique pour la maçonnerie
> Titre d'une chanson: change souvent de couleur


En supposant qu'une traduction du titre de cet album puisse être "fil à plomb" - ce dont je suis loin d'être certain  - je propose ceci car une des chansons s'intitule "Chameleon".


----------



## gratteur-fou (27 Décembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> En supposant qu'une traduction du titre de cet album puisse être "fil à plomb" - ce dont je suis loin d'être certain  - je propose ceci car une des chansons s'intitule "Chameleon".



Non ce n'est pas ça mais tu as une partie de la réponse ***"Chameleon"


----------



## Philippe (27 Décembre 2005)

Un peu de ciment alors  ?


----------



## gratteur-fou (27 Décembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de ciment alors  ?



Noir desir - du ciment sous les plaines

Bravo  à toi la main !


----------



## Philippe (27 Décembre 2005)

Merci gratteur-fou .

Voilà mon énigme :

Cet artiste remarquable fut d'abord membre d'un groupe (remarquable aussi ) qui pourtant n'était ni flamand, ni hollandais ; parmi une multitude d'albums (tous remarquables  ) j'ai un faible pour ce titre-ci, pendant que les punks le niaient alors que lui le voulait tout de suite.


----------



## kaviar (27 Décembre 2005)

Chanteur : Arno
Album:  Charlatan
Morceau : Fun, Money & Pleasure


----------



## Philippe (27 Décembre 2005)

Nan.
C'est plus ancien.
Et c'est made in England.



Edit : Pfff. Je viens de relire l'énigme. C'est dur quand même... Et puis il n'a jamais vraiment "percé" ; mais il a eu ses inconditionnels.


----------



## kaviar (28 Décembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Pfff. Je viens de relire l'énigme. C'est dur quand même... Et puis il n'a jamais vraiment "percé" ; mais il a eu ses inconditionnels.


Pour résumer, on est pas près de trouver


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon indice :
> Groupe des années 70, toujours en activité, mené par deux frères


Les Bee Gees ?


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Décembre 2005)

Le futur maintenant


----------



## Philippe (28 Décembre 2005)

Bravo !


----------



## Philippe (28 Décembre 2005)

Excellent, etudiant69 !
J'avais préparé une liste d'indices supplémentaires, mais tu m'as devancé.
_The Future Now_ de Peter Hammill, ex-leader de Van Der Graaf Generator. Un artiste génial, qui n'a jamais fait la une mais qui a ses admirateurs inconditionnels ; de nombreux albums à conseiller : _The Silent Corner and the Empty Stage_, _Over_, _Nadir's Big Chance_, _In Camera_...
Juste par curiosité : tu connaissais cet album, ou bien c'est seulement par l'énigme que tu as trouvé ? Quoi qu'il en soit, à toi la main...


----------



## kaviar (28 Décembre 2005)

Bien joué, je me suis fourvoyé dans groupe, je cherchais du côté de Van Halen


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Décembre 2005)

Un groupe des 80', avec un batteur d'une régularité infaillible, qui s'est reformé il y a peu.


----------



## gratteur-fou (28 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Un groupe des 80', avec un batteur d'une régularité infaillible, qui s'est reformé il y a peu.


The Pixies ?
Oasis ?


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Décembre 2005)

Oasis dans les 80'


----------



## gratteur-fou (28 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Oasis dans les 80'



je ne sais pas je n'était pas né 
on va dire que c'était leurs parents


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Décembre 2005)

Aurais je _pitié_ pour vous ? 


NON surement pas !!!


----------



## Philippe (29 Décembre 2005)

http://www.google.com/musicl?lid=u_cSos8SsdO&aid=Z0ECKmvILIE

Un hommage au Bar  ?


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Décembre 2005)

Good work boy.

Let the show go on ! :style:


----------



## Philippe (30 Décembre 2005)

:casse:  :casse: 



Merci etudiant 69.
Hum.
Qui veut une autre énigme ?
(Répondez pas tous en même temps hein :rateau: !)
OK, mais on va dire demain alors.
Aujourd'hui :sleep:... dodo.

(si qqun veut reprendre la main avant, pas de problème)
Bonne nuit à tous !

Ph.


----------



## Philippe (30 Décembre 2005)

Pas d'amateur pour reprendre la main ?
OK. Cette fois on va faire bref :

*C'est leur septième album.*


----------



## kaviar (30 Décembre 2005)

Pink Floyd
Is There Anybody out There ?

????


----------



## Philippe (30 Décembre 2005)

Non.
Ni Pink Floyd, ni The Police...


----------



## kaviar (30 Décembre 2005)

U2
7


----------



## Philippe (30 Décembre 2005)

U2 : pas du tout
Pink Floyd : non
les Red Hots : non plus
Greenday : on en est loin


----------



## Philippe (30 Décembre 2005)

Ben alors  ...???
Toujours pas trouvé le groupe ?
Voudriez pas une petite _citation_ aussi ? :bebe:


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Décembre 2005)

Brand violet ?


----------



## Philippe (30 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Brand violet ?



Arf.

Non.


----------



## Philippe (31 Décembre 2005)

*Bon c'est clair que ça ne va pas
Donc ces instructions tu suivras

L'ensemble des indices tu reliras
Cette fenêtre tu observeras
Mais non la copie ci-bas
Sur un point précis tu cliqueras
Et la solution tu trouveras





Si maintenant ça va toujours pas
Je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire pour toi*


----------



## Philippe (2 Janvier 2006)

Il suffisait pour trouver le groupe de cliquer sur "Citer" :



> Pas d'amateur pour reprendre la main ?
> OK. Cette fois on va faire bref :
> 
> [*b*][color=[b]purple[/b]]C'est leur septième album.[color]


*
Il s'agissait donc du 7e album de DEEP PURPLE, Machine Head.

La main... à qui la veut ...


Ph.*


----------



## Philippe (14 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Google devient une source inépuisable pour les jeux !!!!
> 
> Grace à son nouveau service Musicsearch, je propose un nouveau jeu, "Mais c'est quoi cet album ???". Trouver l'album qui correspond à une énigme. Comme d'habitude le vainqueur propose etc...


Allez hop, un petit remontage de _thread_ juste pour voir ...
C'était bien cette idée !


Ph.


----------



## kaviar (14 Janvier 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> C'était bien cette idée !


Je suis bien d'accord, il faudrait peut-être réflechir à des règles qui le rende plus attractif !!


----------



## Philippe (14 Janvier 2006)

Par exemple  ???


----------

